# need schol information



## yesim (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi everyone. We are a family with a 12 years old daughter. We got the landed visa and planning to land next June. Our first priority is my daughter's school. She would attend to secondary school (we are planning move 2 years later). As i want she studies both French and English. Now she is attending primary school and learning French mostly and also English. Her French is better than her English. Which one is suitable for her? (Vancouver, Ottawa or Quebec)


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2010)

Do you want her to learn more English or more French? In Quebec, the classes will all be in French. I am not sure if English would be taught as a second language. In Ottawa and Vancouver, your daughter can either go to a school where classes are in English with French as a second language, or go to a French Immersion school which has classes taught in both languages

Unless you and your partner speak French which is the official language in Quebec, you may find it difficult to get jobs and/or live there. I would suggest trying either Vancouver or Ottawa, although you will definitely hear more French spoken in Ottawa


----------



## cocojambo (Sep 8, 2010)

yesim said:


> Hi everyone. We are a family with a 12 years old daughter. We got the landed visa and planning to land next June. Our first priority is my daughter's school. She would attend to secondary school (we are planning move 2 years later). As i want she studies both French and English. Now she is attending primary school and learning French mostly and also English. Her French is better than her English. Which one is suitable for her? (Vancouver, Ottawa or Quebec)


If she wants to learn both French and English, then Quebec is the best option as that is our 'French' province. Ottawa and Vancouver, uhhh very few french speaking people.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2010)

cocojambo said:


> If she wants to learn both French and English, then Quebec is the best option as that is our 'French' province. Ottawa and Vancouver, uhhh very few french speaking people.


French is the official language of Quebec, and as stated above, it may be difficult to live there unless the whole family speaks French fluently. And I don't think all schools teach English as a second language.

I have to disagree with you about very few French speaking people in Ottawa. I lived there, and in my experience, there are many, many French Canadians there - after all, Quebec is just across the river. Most businesses, government offices, etc. have Francophones employed. In addition, there are French Immersion schools that will teach in both languages

There are also French Immersion schools in Vancouver, although I agree that there are few French speaking people there. 

If French Immersion isn't chosen, French is still mandatory in schools as a second language (unless the student is exempt for some reason)

I guess it depends on if you want to be totally immersed in a French speaking culture, like Quebec, or predominantly an English speaking culture, as is Van.


----------



## yesim (Sep 3, 2010)

thank you answers As i see, vancouver is the right option for my family. Me and my husband don't know any french. For my daughter french immersion school is the right option. Also weather is better


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2010)

Ottawa would still be a good choice - although many people speak French, it certainly isn't a necessity. But if you want your daughter to live in an environment where French is spoken, Ottawa would be better than Vancouver.

The weather in Vancouver is milder than Ottawa, especially in winter, but it can rain quite a lot. Ottawa on the other hand has hot summers and cold winters with lots of snow. Both are beautiful cities.


----------

